Ask HN: What functionalities have you built using AWS Lambda (or) Serverless? - sriram_iyengar
======
eberkund
I wanted to display a Twitter feed on my static site without using the hard to
style and tracking script riddled default Twitter timeline widget but Twitter
only allows getting a JSON feed of that data with OAuth so I made a Lambda
function which runs once every half hour and caches the Twitter timeline on S3
which I can then use a simple AJAX request to retrieve. The code is here:
[https://github.com/eberkund/tweet-reader-
lambda](https://github.com/eberkund/tweet-reader-lambda)

